# How do you eat your Reeses?



## vzank (Oct 6, 2002)

I put it in my mouth whole and slowly let it melt.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Before I became allergic to chocolate, as quickly as possible.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Little bites around the edge, and the last bite is the middle.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Likewise except slightly larger bites around the edge and 2 bites for the middle and then a sigh wishing that it was bigger and marveling at how good that darn thing actually is!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't!
I believe that peanut butter was actually invented by the Spanish Inquistors. They would say to their prisoners, "Confess heretic or you will eat this peanut butter." 
Or maybe that's a heresy in itself  

Jock


----------



## diego (Sep 23, 2002)

Chopped, mashed, and mixed with enough milk to liquefy. Then sipped slowly like a prime bourbon.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what's rough is when they've been in the heat and are smooshy and you've gotta scrap um off the little brown paper with your teeth....and hope it doesn't get all over the inside of the car....it's always where the hot ones hide.

I actually kinda like the babies that can be popped.
the bigger ones hmmmm bite then twist and bite...not sure how many twists and bites but I'd guess 4-5....this deserves a study.
how about the ones with the cookie in them or the chunky peanut ones.
Actually I like the Violet candy bars from Britian alot.....are they heresay also?


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

FROZEN


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

...don't touch the stuff.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Mixed in with my BLIZZARD at Dairy Queen... ;-)


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

IMHO A peanut butter based concoction has no place in either dessert or pizza. SINNERS, ALL OF YOU!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Did I miss something? What's so evil about peanut butter, Kokopuffs???  If you have an allergy, sure. But for the rest of us?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Mezz:
I'm only being facetious.


----------

